# Forum Other Languages All other languages Arabic  Self-Sufficient Arabic

## ut&amp;#246;rk

Im in Arabic 2 right now and I _really wanna learn it, but our teachers got switched, cause of really sucky circumstances, and Im not really feeling the teachers instruction, Im wondering if theres any good little (or big) Arabic book I can buy , something like the Penguin Russian Course book since that thing is like the holy grail of miniature russian help, so that I can learn by myself, Thanks for your help  _

----------


## Der Meister

I'm also in Arabic in college and we use the book Al-Kitaab Fii Ta'allum al-'arabiya which I absolutely hate so outside of class I use Standard Arabic- An elementary-intermediate course bye Eckehard Schulz, Gunther Krahl and Wolfgang Reuschel.  It's not as good as the New Penguin of course but I have yet to find a book I can hold up to its standards.

----------

